# Favorite car dome light replacement (DE3175)?



## HorraceDerby (Jul 24, 2020)

Any recommendations for a Festoon-base car dome light LED replacement? I’m seeing several on Amazon advertising only ~300 lm output, and I’m not sure that little output is worth the bother.
I suspect there’s something awesome out there that I’m missing, and hopefully one of you knows what that is.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 25, 2020)

HorraceDerby said:


> Any recommendations for a Festoon-base car dome light LED replacement? I’m seeing several on Amazon advertising only ~300 lm output, and I’m not sure that little output is worth the bother.



:welcome:

"Only" 300lm for a DE3175? A 40W GE "Soft White" bulb puts out about 370lm. You do NOT want that much light in a dome light, it'll wreck your night vision any time it comes on and could be dangerous if it happens during night driving.

-Virgil- highly recommends one that I think is sadly no longer available. Offerings from Philips or Sylvania at your local parts store should generally be satisfactory.


----------

